# silver x bc pied



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

here are the pic's bill. The cock is the "silver". so would this be sex linked.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nope, not sex linked. If the HEN was red and the COCK blue...then it would be.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

so they will all be blue...correct


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> so they will all be blue...correct


No. You'll get both red and blue babies. Not sure if there are percentages or not for one color or the other.
I got one silver and one BB from my pair this year (Red cock/Blue hen) and the second round was two silvers.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bred a red cock to a blue hen and got 2 red babies.



















Kids


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

fastpitch dad said:


> so they will all be blue...correct


 *Hi FASTPITCH,No that is not correct, Red is the dominant color, so if the red cock is pure for red(homozygosis) he will pass red color to both of his young. You must understand that the hen carries only one gene for color which she passes to the young cock in this case it is blue however the cock if he is pure for red will pass a red gene thus a red bird. remember cocks carry 2 color genes. RED/RED. RED/BLUE. RED/BROWN so red/red = all red birds, red/blue = mostly red with some blue color birds,red/brown = mostly red with some brown birds. If you have any red birds in your loft check the cocks to see if they have black or brown flecking on their feathers if they do these birds are carring a second color blue or brown. Hens recieve only one color gene and what you see is the color gene that she passes I hope that I have not confused you if so I will try to answer any questions that you might have but keep this in mind I am also learning this genetic stuff and may not be able to give you an answer until I check it out in some of the books that I have on pigeon genetics* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Darby, if in doubt, check the chart! 
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I bred a red cock to a blue hen and got 2 red babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi Henry,The reason that you got two red birds is the cock is most likely pure for red (red/red) check him out to see if he has any black flecking in his feathers if he does not then he most likely is a pure red (red/red)*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks George - The cock does have black flecks on his tail. So he's split for blue. Does that make the youngsters red split for blue also since the mom is blue. They are currently sitting on eggs that are due to hatch at the end of the month. I'm curious to see what they have this time around.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Darby, if in doubt, check the chart!
> http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/


That chart is right on the money with the outcome of my pairing!  So if i get reds the next time around then my RC isn't split for blue. The black flecks thing doesn't play a role in his case then.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

...Sorry fastpitch, I didn't mean to steal your thread! I just noticed that right now....lol.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> ...Sorry fastpitch, I didn't mean to steal your thread! I just noticed that right now....lol.


Don't worry about, it's all in learning.

My bird does have the black flecking.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks George - The cock does have black flecks on his tail. So he's split for blue.* Does that make the youngsters red split for blue also since the mom is blue.* They are currently sitting on eggs that are due to hatch at the end of the month. I'm curious to see what they have this time around.


Not necessarily. It does make them carry blue 100% of the time IF the youngster is a cock. However, if the youngster is a hen, then 100% of the time, it is NOT heterozygous for blue. The hen is HEMIzygous (she only carries on gene for pigment at that spot on her chromosome, never two) BTW - note I said pigment and not color.

Frank


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Frank - This is where it gets confusing for me, lol.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Anytime a red pigeon has black or blue flecks in the tail, it is always a cock, and it is carrying blue. Since hens can't carry other colors, they will never have black or blue flecks. Pure red birds, or homozygous reds, have no flecking at all. Red cocks split for brown should also have brown flecking.

So in your case, you can and probably will get blue babies at some point. It all just depends on how those genetic dice roll  But this way does make sexing the babies easier! Just look for those flecks


----------

